# Home Theater all-in-one or component for newby



## pix (Mar 10, 2010)

A bit of advice please.

I am looking at replacing my old faithful components with a new system. For somebody who is completely green and not wanting to spend a fortune, would it be better to buy and all-in-one home theater system like the Sony Blu-Ray Disc And 5.1 Channel Surround Sound Home Theater System - HTSS370 or should I start buying components one by one as I can afford it and get specialized units for each.

In total I would like not to spend more than $550 on a system excluding the display.

Thanks


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

For $550, it's going to be extremely difficult to get an AVR, speakers, and a bluray player outside of HTiB. I'd probably stick to something like the Onkyo HTIB's (the HT-5200 can be had for around $400ish?) as they have pretty decent receivers and speakers from what I've read for HTiB's. Then add an inexpensive bluray player for around $150.

Ideally, I'd try to save up another few hundred to try and get the budget closer to $1,000 and get something you'll enjoy more! I.e., around the $1,000 range some interesting used options would likely come into play that you could build around!

Steve


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you can push your budget to at least $800 you can get into a system thats going to last however as Steve said Onkyo's HTIB systems are good for what you pay and do include a real receiver and decent speakers.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

5200 doesn't do audio over HDMI, which is a must for the best blu-ray audio. I'd also try to bump my budget, but if $550 is the limit, then I'd go with a 2.1 system (Behringer p2030 and Dayton Sub) and a $300 AVR that decodes Dolby TrueHD. From there, you can add 3 more 2030p, or move the existing 2030p to surround duty and get some higher-end front speakers.

As for blu-ray, if you don't have the cash right out of the gate, wait. If you do have a little extra cash, don't spend more than $150. Anything more than that would be better spent on improving your AVR choice or adding a center speaker.


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Oh ... thought all the new ONKYO HTiB's did audio over HDMI...good catch!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I thought so to until I looked a little closer. Basically, look for anything that decodes Dolby TrueHD. Not only will you get the best audio from your Blu-rays, but you'll also be assured that you can get audio through HDMI.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

To be honest, The new audio formats are not really a benefit to people who use an inexpensive speaker setup as the dynamics you gain by using DTS MA or TruHD are lost because the speakers cant reproduce them anyhow.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

eugovector said:


> but if $550 is the limit, then I'd go with a 2.1 system


Ditto. Spend that $550 on equipment you can build on, not stuff you'll want to throw away in a year or two.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Starting with higher quality audio will always be a benefit, even with cheap speakers that have a limited dynamic range. It may not be as noticeable as if you had better speakers, but lossless audio at a higher sampling rate will still sound better to discerning listeners, and give them an upgrade path for the future that won't include having to buy a new receiver.

shoponkyo has the S7200 for $599 minus any Onkyo points that you might have.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

You should definitely buy something you can build on. The last thing you want to do is to have to start from scratch in a year or two. A small sacrifice up front will be beneficial later.


----------



## pix (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks all for the input.

So you recommend something like the Onkyo S7200, and then add on a Blu-ray player when I have a little extra?

Or should I split the components and just buy an amp and speakers and wait?


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

I'd go used. Try this for instance ...

http://www.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls.pl?miscrcvr&1272773903&/Onkyo-TX-SR606-7.1-hdmi-1080-r

Prob get it for around $225 to $250.

http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/item/features/542316091/energy-rc-mini-cc?s_c=site_search

$150

http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/item/features/542331797/energy-rc-mini?s_c=site_search

$120

http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/item/features/549237573/energy-eswc10?s_c=site_search

$199

That gives you a decent little 2.1 system for under $700.

You could eventually add 2 larger fronts (say the Energy RC10's or floor standers) which would match, and find a used Bluray player for the $100 range.

A review of the Onkyo 606 (great little receiver, esp for $250ish!!)

http://reviews.cnet.com/av-receivers/onkyo-tx-sr606-black/4505-6466_7-32956253.html?tag=mncol;lst

A review of the RC-Minis....

http://www.goodsound.com/equipment/energy_rcmini_s83.htm


I think that would be a wonderful starter system, as I said you could always add on later.


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

BTW, that 606 won't last long! 

Oh, and you never stated your room size, though I guess it won't matter too much as your options are limited with that price. Curious anyhow.


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

One last "BTW", I'm sooo jealous of how cheap you guys can pick stuff up for in the US with the likes of Fry's, Vann's, Onecall, etc.


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Oops, just noticed the mini's sold as a single speaker for $119 ... sorry!


----------



## pix (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks @pbc.

The room size is 4x5 meters.

There seems to be a big gap from new to second-hand, is it normal for components to lose their value like this?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

pix said:


> Thanks @pbc.
> 
> The room size is 4x5 meters.
> 
> There seems to be a big gap from new to second-hand, is it normal for components to lose their value like this?


Yes this is very normal although there are some exceptions. Receivers and BluRay players loose there value as soon as the next years model comes out (usually about 25% the first year and another 25% after that). Good quality speakers retain their value a little longer.


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

That's why the used market can give you some incredible values... note that those RC Mini speakers for $119 each are pretty much "used" pricing for new speakers with a warranty (check Audiogon, similar pair on their for the same price or more), impressive.


----------

